# Usa to Ireland work visa options?



## Luvstravel (Mar 15, 2021)

My husbands company (usa based with location in Canada) is expanding to Europe and has asked him if he is willing to go start up the business and be the GM for EMEA starting with an office in Dublin, Ireland and expanding from there. We are usa citizens and residents currently.

He was an expat in the uk on an intra company transfer previously but want to know what are the benefits of asking for the critical skills visa so we have the option of possibly establishing an eu residency? It looks like he would qualify for the critical skills visa on more than one criteria. The company is discussing a five year contract at a minimum with the possibility of a relocation to another eu country to open up other office locations if things go well.

Long term goal is to purchase property in Portugal for holiday home and possibly retire there. We aren’t sure if we will be able to afford the golden visa because it looks like we will have to pay cash for property there.

Does it make sense to try for the critical skills visa instead of intra company transfer? The info I found makes it sound like it is a 2 year visa with the option to extend at that point or is it an option to apply for residency? What is the difference between residency and citizenship? I don’t see us settling in Ireland permanently but who knows?

Thanks in advance for any help and advice?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Unikat said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can check the following guide about the Portugal Golden Visa program.
> However with the Golden Visa you have to make an investment to get residency (and eventually citizenship).
> ...


The information on that website is out of date.









Portuguese Golden Visa - new rules finally announced


As you might have heard, changes to the Golden Visa rules have been announced yesterday (12.02.2022) and will enter into force on 01.01.2022. The main changes will be: - real estate investments (for housing purposes) in the Lisbon areas, Porto areas, and in other coastal areas (including most...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Luvstravel said:


> Long term goal is to purchase property in Portugal for holiday home and possibly retire there. We aren’t sure if we will be able to afford the golden visa because it looks like we will have to pay cash for property there.


If your ultimate goal is to retire to Portugal, you'll be better placed after spending a few years in Ireland. Sounds like your visa needs are well in hand through your husband's employer. One step at a time...


----------



## Luvstravel (Mar 15, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> The information on that website is out of date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I did read that yesterday. Retirement is many years away so we will have to revisit that at a future time. We are still interested in posssibly buying a holiday property there even if we can’t retire there full time. We were planning on a trip in October to start looking assuming things are open to usa visitors.


----------

